# Lets play a game



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2017)

Ik I made this thread years ago, but lets reboot it







here's mine :




it means:

"Gsetan has an anus

big like that"
...........................................................


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2017)

you seem to be easily amused


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## patrikb42 (Aug 2, 2017)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2017)

patrikb42 said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Necrobump and non sense with the thread


----------



## patrikb42 (Aug 2, 2017)

kil me 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Necrobump and non sense with the thread


sry man i dont know how to delete or basically do anything im new


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

patrikb42 said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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





Noctosphere said:


> Necrobump and non sense with the thread


it's a Data Link. here's his image:




and here's mine:


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> it's a Data Link. here's his image:
> View attachment 94486
> 
> and here's mine:


unless your name is troll, i cant believe you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> it's a Data Link. here's his image:
> View attachment 94486
> 
> and here's mine:


just gave you an internet


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> unless your name is troll, i cant believe you


I didn't want to use my real name, so I just used my internet-name.


Noctosphere said:


> just gave you an internet


thanks~


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I didn't want to use my real name, so I just used my internet-name.
> 
> thanks~


but you HAVE to use your real name


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but you HAVE to use your real name


no u


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> no u


already had


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2017)

i remember this thread




terrible un-funny image


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> i remember this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boooo


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2017)

not here


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> https://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.troll.me/images/hipster-ariel/william-i-need-that-dick.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.reddit.com/r/terriblefacebookmemes/comments/2ocxkz/kermit_wants_to_play_a_game/&docid=UKoyUBL7H4duhM&tbnid=LSwxAT_JvQSf4M:&vet=10ahUKEwiZiPTN-LvVAhXqKcAKHe-4DlYQMwhTKBQwFA..i&w=552&h=569&hl=it-it&client=safari&bih=672&biw=1024&q=william meme&ved=0ahUKEwiZiPTN-LvVAhXqKcAKHe-4DlYQMwhTKBQwFA&iact=mrc&uact=8


booooo


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> booooo


Wot


----------



## vinstage (Aug 4, 2017)

right ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2017)

vinstage said:


> right ok


weird, i got this for jessica


----------

